# Creepy old Halloween pics



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought these were really creepy......

http://www.wired.com/culture/art/multimedia/2008/10/gallery_old_halloween?slide=1&slideView=2


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Neat stuff. I love vintage Halloween.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like vintage halloween also but it has become a popular collectible so the prices have gone way up.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Cool pics, creepy but cool and very interesting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At my age, I may qualify as vintage Halloween.....

These were fun to look at. The rigid face masks on some of the people really did give an added measure of creep to the picture.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool pics. I think I saw a few smiles. You don't usually see people smiling in old pictures like that. See what Halloween does to people?


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

There are a lot of clowns in those pics. Were they creepy clowns, or clowns to brighten their spirits? Hmmmm....

Craig


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Those pics a pretty good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool pics
and a small yard display too.
Those masks were creepy back then.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool pics. Thanks for that link. It's funny that those old pics had really creepy looking masks


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

The world was a very different place before they invented color...


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ever notice that old mask went out of style for not being creepy enough,yet they are always super creepy.Great find


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very creeepy

thanks for sharing


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great find JT. I really enjoy the history of the evolution of Hallowen. I have DVDs of old TV shows from the 50's and the kids were still wearing scarey costumes. I wonder when the cartoon and popular figures started coming into fashion. Thanks for sharing the site with us.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way cool pics ! Thanks Johnny


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely priceless!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

These are cool....I may print out a few for my haunt walls


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow I think if most of those kids came to Tot I would be the one who was scared. Those pics are just down right creepy


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome. I love old pictures. I collect stereographs, which are two sided pictures. They go into a stereoscope and when you look through the lens the picture is three D. Heres one from my collection that is halloween related.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

creepy as heck !


----------



## mattjfishman (Jan 2, 2009)

Man, some of those masks are creepy!


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

I totally agree that #8 could have been the inspiration for Lock, Shock and Barrel from NBC.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Rev Noch said:


> I totally agree that #8 could have been the inspiration for Lock, Shock and Barrel from NBC.


hey your right!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Ahhh, the old days, when you could just go out and have good clean Halloween fun.
I pray for it's return!


----------

